# selt rebooting TIVO (series 1)



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

For the last week or so I have noticed that my tivo is restarting itself overnight - i have checked and this does not seem to tie in with the overnight update. Tivo is modded with tivoweb, and airnet wireless connection but I ahve not made any changes whatsoever to my tivo in months as its running just as i want it to. 

THe TIVO only downloads freeview channels so no Sky stuff

any ideas ? apart from this it is running perfect 

actually just checked and last rebooted at 7.05am this morning - just done a manual phone update and it has downloaded guide data and installed it as it does

if anyone can point me in the right direction i would be welcome 

Thanks

Craig


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Was your freeview box in standby? Tivo'll reboot itself if there's no input signal. So if your freeview box goes into standby at night the Tivo will reboot too.

If that's not the explanation can you post your logs?


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

freeview box is always on so thats not the issue

which log is it that you need ?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

think this may help this is the otverr log - tmk fatal error - whats that ?

/var/log/Otverr/ 
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[135]: (ReWork, line 935 ())
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1b6119c 1b627d8 1b61fe4 1c1cf84 1c1d1fc 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c1c4c4 1c10004 1c0fd2c 1c0e1a8 1c06ea0 1bf7094 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[135]: (ReWork, line 935 ())
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1b6119c 1b627d8 1b61fe4 1c1cf84 1c1d1fc 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c1c4c4 1c10004 1c0fd2c 1c0e1a8 1c06ea0 1bf7094 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

ok from teh Okernal it seems at 3.07 it throws a wobbly and reboots changing logs to Jan1st until 3.08 when its back up -no idea what all this means but any help would be appreciated - I asume my issue is with Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2

Jun 12 03:04:38 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80569380) 
Jun 12 03:05:53 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80569380) 
Jun 12 03:07:08 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80569380) 
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) kernel: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) kernel: ReWork, line 935 () 
Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: hdb: Maxtor 6Y080L0, 78167MB w/2048kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA, CHS=16383/16/63, DMA, SMART 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling) 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: PPP line discipline registered. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: hda:Started kswapd v 1.12 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: 16 pages of PROM memory freed 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: 3 pages of unused kernel memory freed 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Init: Console opened as FD 0 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 65532k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading i2c driver 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Box setup for PAL mode 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading FPGA driver 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: fpga driver configured in PAL mode. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: fpga module running SAA7118 video encoder 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Msp: MajorRevCode Version 0x4 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Msp: ROM Version 0xa25 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Msp: ProductCode = 0xa 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Msp: MSP3410 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: MSP34X0D 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: memstart = 0x80155000 : size = 0x120000 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Standin 0: addr 0x80159000, len 0x11c000 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: No panic situation detected 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 853/32768 files (2.7% non-contiguous), 11535/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 853/32768 files, 11535/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Cleaning up /var/mtab... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: fixmodem: no patcher: /tvlib/modem/patches/UNKNOWN/ram/expect_script 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled) 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1). 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading fan ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading therm ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading pxmpegdecode ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7128 video encoder. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in PAL mode. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed! 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: MAJOR number = 78 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading scartmux ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Splash the screen... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Starting update ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in! 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0x0 0x7ffffcf4 0x7ffffd10 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc58 a sockaddr is 16 bytes 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Loading mixaud ... 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Jun 12 03:08:36 2007 
Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: Have a nice day. 
Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk... 
Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: hdb: Generic ATA management 
Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher... 
Jun 12 03:08:38 (none) kernel: Start fan control... 
Jun 12 03:08:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jun 12 03:08:41 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions... 
Jun 12 03:08:42 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation 
Jun 12 03:08:43 (none) kernel: SwSystem 2.5.5-01-1-023 is already active, nothing to do. 
Jun 12 03:08:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jun 12 03:08:43 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jun 12 03:08:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jun 12 03:08:44 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: A stale PID file was found and has been deleted. 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: This means that this script terminated unexpectedly last time. Loading now. 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: The errors logged (if any) before the last termination were: 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: EndPad v1.4.2 (c) 2004 Stuart Anderton 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: Strictly no commercial distribution 
Jun 12 03:08:46 (none) kernel: See file header for terms of use and distribution 
Jun 12 03:08:47 (none) kernel: Switching to background... 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: driver version 20050218 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: chipset = Intersil (pri=1.1.1, sta=1.8.2) 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: firmware = "PK010101.HEX" "SF010802.HEX" 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: mac address = 00:09:5b:55:0e:71 
Jun 12 03:08:48 (none) kernel: airnet: driver installed 
Jun 12 03:08:49 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in! 
Jun 12 03:08:49 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0xc0a8019b 0x7ffffce4 0x7ffffd00 
Jun 12 03:08:49 (none) kernel: sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc48 a sockaddr is 16 bytes 
Jun 12 03:09:29 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

First, "Rule 834" is that if any process (program) dies and it's been accessing MFS (the TiVo database), TiVo should reboot to maintain system integrity.

I'm not an expert in the actual codes and program names, but the MediaSwitch process seems to be something to do with decoding the incoming TV signals (picture, sound and teletext) - so Brian's suggestion doesn't seem a million miles off. 

Have a look at tvlog/Otvlog at about the same time as the errors in tverr (05:07am) to see if that has anything 'interesting (i.e. what TiVo was up to).


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

ccrobins said:


> it seems at 3.07 it throws a wobbly and reboots changing logs to Jan1st until 3.08 when its back up -no idea what all this means


When TiVo reboots, the clock defaults to Jan 1st 00:00 until gets further into the boot when the clock gets initialised and correctly set.

As for your reboot, whatever happened repeated itself almost exactly 2 hours later:

Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Jun 12 05:07:01 (none) Mediaswitch0[135]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

This may be of some help: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/177648-1.html


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

When TiVo reboots, it has no idea of the date until it sorts itself out:

Jun 12 03:08:36 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Jun 12 03:08:36 2007

This ties in with:

Jun 12 03:07:48 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2

Which will cause a reboot as per my previous message.


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

after reading into it more now i think i need to checck that my freeview box is not trying to download updates and therefore going into standby mode - will check that this evening and come back to you

thanks for the help so far chaps !


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OK - a search turns up a similar problem, but no solution:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/169724-1.html

I also found a thread elsewhere that suggested that a regular reboot of the STB will cure, but I couldn't verify that.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike - snap.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

This may give some clues on how to deal with it

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354182


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Craig,
Which make and model Freeview box do you have?

Automan.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The make and model are important - are you using a Sky+ box as your Freeview box?

Some Sky boxes have now been installed with code that automatically shuts down the box after several hours of inactivity. On my Sky+ box it appeared a week and a bit ago - and sure enough I was rebooting every night at around 4-6am.

Personally, I think that this feature is a publicity stunt to claim that Sky are attempting to become carbon neutral. My Sky+ box does save a *little* power when it's in standby but not enough to use the annoying power off facility.

The menu item to turn this off is in the Sky+ menu but I'm afraid it may be something else if you don't have a Sky+.


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

its a grundig freeview box.
thought i had cracked it as i nearly made it to 2 days uptime before again at 3.23 this morning i got the usual

Jun 14 03:21:46 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80e27ba0) 
Jun 14 03:23:01 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80e27ba0) 
Jun 14 03:23:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Jun 14 03:23:54 (none) kernel: ReWork, line 935 () 
Jun 14 03:23:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <135> died due to signal -2 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Kernel virtual start=0x81000000, end=0x81d6b000 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038. 
Jan 1 00:00:34 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037

what is this Tmk assertion failure / fatal error that is rebooting the tivo ?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

more research and it appears to be my freeview box going into standby - Grundig GDT1500 which looks like it has upgraded to version 4.8 

not looking like i can stop this thing going into standby unless anyone else knowS HOW ?

help !


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Any new option in setup menu to disable power save?

If not perhaps a dummy manual recording setup on Tivo to record during the night will keep it awake?

Else a different freeview box which is known to work with Tivo.

Finding any STB now be it Sky or Freeview seems to be getting more difficult 

Automan.


ccrobins said:


> more research and it appears to be my freeview box going into standby - Grundig GDT1500 which looks like it has upgraded to version 4.8
> 
> not looking like i can stop this thing going into standby unless anyone else knowS HOW ?
> 
> help !


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally Posted by Automan
> Finding any STB now be it Sky or Freeview seems to be getting more difficult


Did you mean any Freeview box with RF modulator so that it can be used with dual source Sky plus Freeview.

There are plenty of good Freeview boxes that work with Tivo as sole source STB
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354182


----------



## Newmattie (May 31, 2007)

Interesting thread...

I was just having a look through the logs via Tivoweb this morning and noticed that my Tivo went down at 21:43 last night and rebooted itself imediately. I didn't notice it because I wasn't watching it and to be honest I don't know if it's happened previously. I'll certainly be monitoring the logs.

I have an ONN (Asda / Durabrand) Freeview receiver (OSTB01) which responds great to the IR blaster using Durabrand code 20030 and when I'm not watching TV, it goes into standby mode.

From what I've been reading, this is probably the cause of the reboot, so I'm not too concerned, but does anyone know how long it waits after losing the Freeview signal until it panics and reboots? (Is there a way of deciphering this from the logs?)

I'm going to try 2 things: Firstly to leave my Freeview box in standby mode tonight (after I've finished recording "In the night garden" on CBeebies for the kids!) and write down when I put it into standby and view the logs tomorrow to see if / when it reboots.

Secondly, I'll try leaving the Freeview box on all night and again, check the logs in the morning and I'll report back here to see what's happened.

If (and I suspect that it will be the case) Tivo reboots when the Freeview box is in standby, is the only way to stop this to leave the Freeview box on? (I haven't seen any other solutions yet).

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

with this new software which has been sent tio the freevew boxes (ver 4.8) you cannot stop the freeview box going into standby which is the problem - never used to touch my freeview box and never had a problem upon til ver 4.8 was forced upon me !! - only way around is to get a freeview box which you can disable the feature of going into standby and receiving updates such as the wharfedale one alrady mentioned - think this is what i am going to do


----------



## Newmattie (May 31, 2007)

Success!

I left the Freeview box off for a day, and sure enough, Tivo rebooted (although I still can't work out how long it needs to be off before it forces a reboot).

So, not wanting to leave it on all day, I did the following - bearing in mind that my setup is set to take analogue (aerial) and Set Top Box (Freeview via the Scart).

I turned my Freeview box off yesterday morning and made sure that Tivo was set to BBC1 (aerial input) - for me that's channel 55. The Freeview box has a sort of RF passthough, but it does require the Freeview box to be on or in standby in order to pass the full signal, however, even with the Freeview box off, I was still able to get enough of a signal for Tivo to be able to lock onto it, meaning that I can leave my Freeview box off (apart from when I want to watch something on Freeview!)

Hope this helps. 

Matt



Newmattie said:


> Interesting thread...
> 
> I was just having a look through the logs via Tivoweb this morning and noticed that my Tivo went down at 21:43 last night and rebooted itself imediately. I didn't notice it because I wasn't watching it and to be honest I don't know if it's happened previously. I'll certainly be monitoring the logs.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphabeta (Apr 10, 2002)

Well looks like the good advice here might have saved me a shopping trip.

I always said that when my Tivo died I would no bother to repair, but look for a new PVR but really there isn't anything out now that I would think of as much of an improvement for my needs.

I was rather disappointed recently when my Tivo started to reboot randomly with the "Invoking rule 834" error in the tverr log. I also noticed another odd thing - my sky box was always in standby when the Tivo came back on.

A bit of investigation leads me to this thread and hence to the "Autostandby" option in my old Panasonic Sky box menu. With any luck all is now fixed!

Still one odd thing - why did this only start to occur now? Have Sky just changed Autostandby so it operates during the day as well as the night? Perhaps my box just wasn't software updated from Sky for ages.


----------

